# Penny auctions on eBay



## milemarker (Jan 19, 2009)

interesting


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

I still want to believe in you Mark, but I STILL never received my catalog that you directly told me I'd receive, but like I said, I still think your a great company for our beloved Halloween, I have'nt given up hope yet.


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Croggy, 
Did you get your catalog yet? I sent it out a few days ago.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

I'm so happy to see the Fright Catalog on Ebay with the great starting auctions. That really helps people like me who love halloween but really don't make a lot of money. Gives me some hope anyway that I could win something online and not pay as much as I would be through the site itself. I've always been a huge fan of the Fright Catalog even when I was a kid in school, I'd bring the magazine to school with me to browse. But I always felt that the prices were a bit steep. This helps tremendously. Thanks so much for posting, I'll definately be taking another look when I get paid!


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Hi Samhain - Thanks for checking out the auctions. We are blasting through a bunch of product right now with over 100 penny auctions listed. We will be adding more new items on Tuesday.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Won a clowning around mask, great deal, & shipped so fast there was smoke still coming off the package !! I know you don't makee as much on the EBay sales & with the fees,but moving product is the name of the game.Thanx ,DL


----------



## mark (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for your order DL. Make sure to check out the eBay page at least once a week for new deals.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

Aww No shipping to UK?....



Ruggerz


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Awright, nobody better outbid me! 

phew!
With 2 seconds left I leaned forward and got the highest bid in to win by a nose. I'm the proud owner of a complete zombie costume!

**looking around to see who else was bidding***


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Got my zombie costume in and it looks great. I put on the shirt, mask, and gloves and my Sheltie started barking at me. So I did what any responsible dog owner would do - I chased her through the house.

The box came with a bonus CD called "Dead Air - Dark Ambiance for your Haunted House" with such hits as Sepulcher of the Witch, Gestation, and Labyrinth. Very cool ambient sounds and music. I plan on using this in my haunt this year. Thanks Morbid Industries!


----------

